# Are your goats in heat yet?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My does have been showing mild signs of heat already. I think one of them is a silent heat. She is in with the buck now, I hope to try for February kids. 
Will putting a buck in with a doe that is not in heat yet, encourage her to come into heat if she isn't already?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yes. Especially if he stinks.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Our bucks are just now starting to get a hint of stink on em. As for the does. nope. Not even close. But its still hi 80s low 90s here. I know it has more to do with the lessing of day light hours but when its hot like this, they stay in the shade and a cute buck isnt enough to interest them


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Mine are not either. Temps are still hitting over 100... the boys are doing everything they can to attract those girls, but they could care less about those boys.


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, and have been for weeks! Even with temps in the 90's some days.

All four of the bucks started smelling nearly five weeks ago, same as last year.

Late yesterday was moving day here. I moved does into their groups and brought the bucks over and placed them into the doe pens with this years ladies.

Have two young does that got shipped off to the corner! Way too young to breed so they went into a far stall ... stalls away from the two year old Fir Meadows buck.

Something is up with this years rut ... all four of the bucks, even the bucklings, are super aggressive this year. They have been pacing the fences for weeks and were more vocal than usual.

Saw three does get bred within minutes of placing the buck in with them so it will be chilly here when the kids hit the ground in 2014.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

All my does went into heat week before last which brought all my bucks making themselves smell pretty for the lady's! My nice white ND buck is now a nasty smelly shade of dirty gold :/ dred going into that pen everyday lol


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My buck is 6 months old and the doe he is in with is a yearling and I'm not seeing anything happen when I put them together, so I left them for the night. He started pawing and sticking his tongue out at her but then they both went back to eating hay. Lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Nope, none of mine are at this time. They came into heat during the early summer when we had weeks of cloudy/rainy weather but snapped out of it when the sun reappeared. 

The buck is smelly, peeing on himself and very interested in the girls, but they don't give a rats patoot about him! Yet. That is fine with me, I don't want them to breed until late October anyway. Much more peaceful this way!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My buck has been in rut since July, he's a kinder though, but my oberhasli buckling is smelling up now too... One Nubian/Lamancha doe was "I think" in heat on 8/7 and I think the ober buck got her then, he tried at least. He unfortunately might have gotten my kinder doe too, as neither of them went back into heat last week... My kinder should be fine, she is 24" and this will be her second kidding... I will give her minimal grain in Dec... and she should be okay... If they did "hump" each other, and they didn't go back into heat is it likely they took? Dumb question I know....


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep! My three nubian/nigerian does all came in within just 24 hours of putting my Nubian/Nigerian buck in with them day before yesterday. Judging from the craziness that went on at 3 this morning, I think he got all but one who seems to be coming in a little slower, but she's a little more of a quiet girl.lol. My little 7 month old Nigerian/Pygmy buck was trying everything to get in on the action, but I think my herd sire kept him hopping and I don't think he got a chance. Maybe he will tonight with this last little gal!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I've had two show excellent signs of heat. Monitoring them now. I don't want kids this early in the season. We want nice show fills on our does as well as babies in decent weather.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm new to goats, but today I noticed my wether trying to mount our doe, both are NDs. Yesterday I noticed the doe had a bit of white discharge and wondered if she was in heat. Is that what it means? They are both almost 7 months old.


----------

